# NREMT after EMT program



## Feyenoord345 (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm set to start an EMT B certification this fall and recently heard something concerning.

I spoke with someone who went through the same program at the same school, and they failed to pass the NREMT twice. He said its because the course neglected to include a lot of information that is in the NREMT.

Is there any validity to this? I would hate to go through the expense and effort of completing the course, and end up not having the information I need to pass the NREMT. Not to mention paying for three attempts.


----------



## FLAEMT (Jun 13, 2017)

I just finished my EMT course in Florida in May 2017, I just took my NREMT test this morning and passed.
*With that said:*
My course was not enough in my opinion to pass the NREMT, it just depends on how you learn the information, some students in my course never read the book and listened to the instructor and passed the course. I had to seek information through other channels, I read the book and other books, used apps (LC-Ready), and asked questions from EMT B and medic friends.


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 14, 2017)

absolutely.  some programs suck.  Some teach you to the state level, which may or may not provide what you need for NREMT.

I would wager most programs give you enough information to pass the exam, provided you put forth the effort.  if you don't, well, you won't pass.

If he failed the exam once (which isn't too uncommon), did he study the sections he missed?  did he consult a different text book?   how well did he do in the class? if he's grade for the class was a 75, is there any shock that he didn't pass the NREMT?  now if he didn't pass and his grade was a 98, that's a little different.

your asking once person.  why don't you ask the school what their statics are for first time attempts at the NREMT?  they should have those numbers.


----------



## Feyenoord345 (Jun 14, 2017)

FLAEMT said:


> I just finished my EMT course in Florida in May 2017, I just took my NREMT test this morning and passed.
> *With that said:*
> My course was not enough in my opinion to pass the NREMT, it just depends on how you learn the information, some students in my course never read the book and listened to the instructor and passed the course. I had to seek information through other channels, I read the book and other books, used apps (LC-Ready), and asked questions from EMT B and medic friends.



Yeah, I plan on getting as much information from as many different avenues as I can. Thanks for the reply.



DrParasite said:


> absolutely.  some programs suck.  Some teach you to the state level, which may or may not provide what you need for NREMT.
> 
> I would wager most programs give you enough information to pass the exam, provided you put forth the effort.  if you don't, well, you won't pass.
> 
> ...



I haven't asked the school directly, but I did look up reviews for the program, which I didn't find. I did however pull up a PDF from the national registry that compares states and programs to the national average pass rate. Out of the 40 that attempted at this school in 2015 (couldn't find anything later), only 27 or 68% passed.

Its not looking good and I can't easily go to another community college due to my location. I'll have to figure something out.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 14, 2017)

FLAEMT said:


> I just finished my EMT course in Florida in May 2017, I just took my NREMT test this morning and passed.
> *With that said:*
> My course was not enough in my opinion to pass the NREMT, it just depends on how you learn the information, some students in my course never read the book and listened to the instructor and passed the course. I had to seek information through other channels, I read the book and other books, used apps (LC-Ready), and asked questions from EMT B and medic friends.




With all due respect, your opinion is simply that... your opinion. You stated that people in your class didn't read the book and merely listened to the lecture and passed. Clearly, the program offered enough information to pass the NREMT.


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Jun 17, 2017)

I have met many people who blame their exam failures on their class, their instructors, their textbooks and anything else they could think of. 

I have met very few people who blamed their failures on themselves and their own inadequacies. 

I have found that most people I have met were either outright responsible for it on their own, or are legitimately learning dialsabled. 

Whether any of that applies to a larger sample size or not is outside of my purview.


----------



## Feyenoord345 (Jun 17, 2017)

hometownmedic5 said:


> I have met many people who blame their exam failures on their class, their instructors, their textbooks and anything else they could think of.
> 
> I have met very few people who blamed their failures on themselves and their own inadequacies.
> 
> ...



I imagined as much. However in the PDF I managed to pull up from the national registry, some of the programs listed had a 80% pass rate with the same amount of students, in comparison to the 68% displayed by the program I'm currently set to begin. 

I'm going to stick it out though, and take advantage of all the information I can, on here, other online resources, extra books, clinical hours etc. . Wish me luck.


----------



## ChrisCon89 (Jun 17, 2017)

Hey any of you guys got the Emergency care 13th edition text book?


----------



## DocRip (Jun 18, 2017)

Nearly every student from each class from my school either fails the NREMT their first try and never makes a second attempt, or they fail the actual program. I met two EMTs who came from a class of thirty and they were the only two to pass the course. So far I'm the only one of five from my class who has actually taken the NREMT. I met some students from these previous classes and if you ask me, these individuals specifically were in the wrong field and didn't actually want to be an EMT. It had absolutely nothing to with the instructor or their teaching methods.

My instructor definitely taught us what we needed to know. We used the Emergency Care 13th edition in our program, and that was helpful enough. My instructor stressed to us constantly that national registry doesn't ask "right or wrong" questions, but "which answer is the most right". 
Having that in mind was the most helpful bit of information. 

I graduated back in October 2016 but I just took national registry back in May. On top of my course text book I used an EMT exam book from the "for dummies" series. It was actually very helpful and goes over the whole "pick the rightest answer" thing.


----------



## Tony Maximilian (Jun 20, 2017)

Feyenoord345 said:


> I'm set to start an EMT B certification this fall and recently heard something concerning.
> 
> I spoke with someone who went through the same program at the same school, and they failed to pass the NREMT twice. He said its because the course neglected to include a lot of information that is in the NREMT.
> 
> Is there any validity to this? I would hate to go through the expense and effort of completing the course, and end up not having the information I need to pass the NREMT. Not to mention paying for three attempts.



My advice? Show up to class every day, listen attentively, take good and thorough notes, ask as often as necessary, *do the assigned reading*, join a study group with serious students, augment what you do/learn in class with various online resources. If you pass your course, which you will if you what I've just outlined, you might then consider the *EMT Pass* app from Limmer Creative to help you prep for the NREMT. EMT Pass is incredibly detailed and well structured and helped me tremendously. http://limmercreative.com/product/emt-pass (This is a recommendation, not a commercial endorsement.)


----------

